# Can someone identify this?



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

First, quick inspection of the spring. 
Found this on 2-3 frames in a hive that over wintered. I know I have mites. I have fed some Mann Lake Winter Patties. 
Population is small but eggs and capped brood were spotted. Again I wasn't in there long.








Any identification would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Appears to me to be chilled brood. A better close up picture would maybe more helpful.

Pollen patties won't help with your mite count. I recommend Mite A Way II these days. Is also USDA recognized treatment to be Organic.
Follow the instructions fully.

 Al


----------

